# Here's a question...



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you guys like the smells of the marsh? The mud, the air, the water, etc.?

I was getting my waders and jacket ready to go for the opener, and the smell kinda triggered some memories of good times in the marsh, so yeah, I guess you could say I like them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

one of the best smells in the world!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I really like the rotten egg, stinky fart smell the mud has, especially around PSG and Salt Creek.... Sulphur at it's finest.. :shock: No place I would rather be than in the marsh.. 8)


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I drive down to the marsh year round just smell it. It keeps me from going insane. It's amazing what a few minutes of sitting in my little slice of heaven can do for my soul.


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

It doesn't matter how cold, wet or tired you are the marsh is one of the best places to be. Most people just don't understand.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When a winter cold front used to roll in, I would think "yuck, that stinks!" Now, since I started waterfowling, I think "smells like DUCKS!" Funny how a smell can trigger such associations.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely!! The smells, the sounds, the sights all of it.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I like the smells of the marsh but I hate the way I can never get the mud off of my hands. It also makes my hands rough and you all know how I love me some soft, supple hands.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I love the smell as well, gives you a feeling of comfort and content. Everytime i smell burnt shotgun powder it takes make to the very first hunt i went on as the smell was something i never smelt before! Alot of my favorite hunting memories are triggered by smells!




DiverFreak


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Happiness is a Lab that smells like dirty old marsh water mixed with mud. 8) 

I never get tried of the smell. I like gunpowders smell too.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

The whole scene is therapeutic!!!


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

i agree 100%


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The only complaint I have is like others have said about hands getting cracked and dry. About mid November I can expect to be rubbing utter balm or euciren cream on my hands and throw a pair of socks over my hands at bed time. Something about the salt, mud and cold that just doesn't jive.....


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I was thinking the other week how sick and sadistic waterfowl hunters are. Seriously who in their right mind would enjoy sitting on the ground in the mud, the wind, the rain and snow just for a chance at something that may or may not show up? Waking up long before the sun, breathing the stench of mud and wet dog? The time invested, the money wasted on gas, equipment, and shells? My arguement has kept hordes of golfers away.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

One of the kids I took on the youth hunt started to gag when he smelled the Salt Creek mud. I thought two things: 1) duck hunting may not be this kids thing. 2) This kid is crazy. 

I love the smells associated with duck hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man i love the smell. My wife tells me that i need to make cologne smell of the marsh.because I love the smell. Got to love the wet dog smell to. Man when im in the marsh it relaxing to me and I think a lot about my dad and all the hunts we have had together.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife always know where I went hunting by how my dog smells , Thats cool !


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

Chaser said:


> When a winter cold front used to roll in, I would think "yuck, that stinks!" Now, since I started waterfowling, I think "smells like DUCKS!" Funny how a smell can trigger such associations.


Oh so True!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Happiness is a Lab that smells like dirty old marsh water mixed with mud. 8)
> 
> I never get tried of the smell. I like gunpowders smell too.


I agree with this!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly, I think the smell of the mud is pretty **** nasty.... but its part of being out there and there isn't a whole lot you can do about it so I don't really think about it. I am down with the wet dog smell though... usually means my boy got some work which is almost the reason I'm out there anymore.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

if there was a perfume named marsh i would buy it


----------

